# Tinbeater Shows Us how to train.



## Tinbeater36 (Jan 31, 2020)

So here goes nothing.  I've been training consistently since Thanksgiving 2018.  I originally got into lifting about 10-12 years ago, I got sick, lost all my gains, got discouraged and quit.  Then I had a kid, got married, and just never made time for lifting.  I would go back to the gym for 2-3 months at time but my heart wasn't in it and I didn't stick with it.  In the summer of 2018 I took a new job that moved me from a construction site into an office.  I knew I had to get back in the gym or I would get even more skinny fat. Since about October 2019 my wife has taken an interest in training and goes with me when our schedules allow.  I honestly thought it would be horrible but she pushes herself extremely hard and it has actually helped, plus she feels better about herself which helps in other areas.  I have been hanging out on this board since April of 2019 I believe.  Everyone has been super supportive and Grizz suggested I start a log. I was reluctant but I read Tater's entire log and was super impressed and said what the hell.  I plan to kind of model mine off of his.  So about me,  I'm 42, 6'1" about 215lbs, been on TRT for close to 2 years, I did a push pull legs routine up until a few weeks ago.  About 3 weeks ago I hired an online coach.  I was basically trying to build and cut at the same time and doing a shitty job of both.  When my coach asked my goals I told him I want to be at 12% BF by summer while maintaining as much muscle as I can.  I was 18% when I had a dexa done in Sep of 19. He put me on a 4 meal a day diet and set up my training routine (I will post more about the diet and training plan in future post) back to what I call a bro split but with higher reps than I have done in the past. Two days on one day off.  He also added 30 minutes of cardio everyday, I was definitely slacking on that before. In addition to managing my routine and diet he is also advising me on my "supplementation".  Currently taking 500mg test, 400mg mast per week and 25mg of d-bol and 25mg of winny everyday and .5mg armidex twice a week.  I'm about 2 weeks into this run. Planning on 12 weeks but we'll see what the bloodwork looks like, I may extend if everything looks good. I have messed around with AAS in the past but definitely not an expert.  The pics I posted are from Feb 2019, June 2019, Aug 2019, and Jan 2020.  Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice progress! Will you be running a cycle or just staying on trt?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 31, 2020)

Just curious, why are you taking dbol and winny at the same time? Also how long are you going to run them together? Good luck on reaching your goals.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Jan 31, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Nice progress! Will you be running a cycle or just staying on trt?



About 2 weeks into a run w test, mast, dbol, and winny.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Jan 31, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Just curious, why are you taking dbol and winny at the same time? Also how long are you going to run them together? Good luck on reaching your goals.



Honestly, because that's what I was told to do... It did seem a little odd but with only 25mg/day it didn't really worry me from a health perspective. We will reevaluate everything 4 weeks in. Thanks.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 31, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Honestly, because that's what I was told to do... It did seem a little odd but with only 25mg/day it didn't really worry me from a health perspective. We will reevaluate everything 4 weeks in. Thanks.


 Its an interesting combo as dbol tends to bloat and winny tends to dry out joints. Typically I would say not to run 2 orals but at a total of 50mg, doesnt seem too toxic. I am curious to see how they work together.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Jan 31, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Its an interesting combo as dbol tends to bloat and winny tends to dry out joints. Typically I would say not to run 2 orals but at a total of 50mg, doesnt seem too toxic. I am curious to see how they work together.



That was exactly my thought too.  We'll see... I didn't mention the OTC sups I'm taking but obviously have TUDCA in the mix too.


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm in! Let's see where you take it. Reach out if you need anything. Griz and tater are some good men to follow.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 31, 2020)

I second Rob's comment.  Nice progress.  I've seen you in the chatbox some.  Looking forward to seeing your journey.  I too am interested in the oral combo.  Good luck brother.


----------



## Trump (Jan 31, 2020)

Choo choo I am in, I am really curious how the orals work out. I should imagine decent strength gains with them together


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm in too. Can't wait to see the turnaround.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 31, 2020)

Keep posting your results brother. Best of luck


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 1, 2020)

I went for a massage last night. First time for me. Found some guy on groupon. It was painful but definitely felt looser when I left.  This morning I hit arms. Not my best workout. Struggled through and got a decent pump but definitely wasn't 100%. I will have to adjust my 2 on 1 off schedule this week as I have long days Wed and Thur. I know tomorrow will be rough on the diet w the superbowl but going to try to restrain myself somewhat. Good luck to everyone else, I'm sure there's more of you in the same boat.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah, that progress is really coming along now. You're fortunate to have a wife that pushes herself in the gym and help motivate you in return. When you see the progress you have made so far, it only makes you want to do better and better.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 2, 2020)

Fell off the wagon a little last night. Had a trivia night, ate some cookies and had a few Bud Selects. Did 30 minutes on the trainer bike today, and split wood w a maul for another 30 minutes. Was planning on cheating during the Superbowl tonight but going to skip that considering I just cheated last night. Leg day tomorrow.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice progress, dbol & winny sounds odd? Is this one of those opposites attract things? Good luck


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 3, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Nice progress, dbol & winny sounds odd? Is this one of those opposites attract things? Good luck



Sounded odd to me too.  That being said I hired a coach, and this is what he said to do.  I figure if I'm going to second guess him what am I paying him for.  Its a low enough dose that the toxicity doesn't scare me so I'm going to give it a shot.  If it doesn't work out, lesson learned, or if it does, lesson learned.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 5, 2020)

Not a whole lot new to report.  Monday was leg day, and check in with coach day.  He was happy with the progress, seemed like I leaned out quite a bit for only a week.  Not my best workout, didn't feel my strongest but got through.  I went from 217lbs the Monday before to 212lbs.  Tuesday was shoulder day.  I was in a rush and didn't get my cardio in after lifting so I got up early this morning and got on the trainer bike.  Tuesday was a good workout, felt strong, I was in a hurry so the intensity was high and rest periods were short. Thought I would be off tonight but looks like we have snow/ice moving in so I think my meeting will be cancelled so tonight will be chest night, then off tomorrow for another meeting.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 7, 2020)

Awesome progress dude! I would say that if you are dropping weight that fast, your workouts will suffer a bit. I didn’t see your macros, how many total calories are you consuming while running gear? 

Keep it up!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 7, 2020)

Good job, keep it going!

Var would have been better then dbol / winni, that combo is people trying to make var out of the 2.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 7, 2020)

The Tater said:


> Awesome progress dude! I would say that if you are dropping weight that fast, your workouts will suffer a bit. I didn’t see your macros, how many total calories are you consuming while running gear?
> 
> Keep it up!



210 protein
89 fats
263 carbs

The drop from 217 to 212 was the biggest drop I've had.  It may have been a fluke too.  I weighed this morning and I was 214 so I actually gained so far this week.  Workouts seem about the same as before, some are great, some are just ehh.  I honestly think it depends more on how much rest I'm able to get than anything else.  Thanks.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 9, 2020)

The latest.  Feeling good, left shoulder is still a little beat up but I've been training around it.  Wednesday was chest day, just average workout.  Thursday was an off day, worked 12 plus hours so didn't even get my cardio in.  Literally came home from work and went straight to bed. Friday night I had a pretty decent back workout, always feel better after a rest day and got a lot of sleep.  Saturday the wife worked out with me and we killed arms.  Then I came home and split wood for an hour with a maul for my cardio. Sat in the hot tub for 20 minutes, that always seems to help. Saturday night is normally my cheat meal but I wasn't craving anything so skipped it this week.  I usually have a halo top ice cream, its still in the freezer, we'll see how long it last.  Got to bed early and got a good 10 hours of sleep.  Felt great for leg day today, didn't even use a preworkout.  Had a killer leg day!  Legs were quivering when I got home.  Going to take a nap.  Feeling pretty good about my abs coming in so took a couple pics.  Also had several people ask about the winny/d-bol combo.  Came across an article on T-nation this morning where an unnamed pro posted his cycle (I know I'm not a pro) so I took a screen shot of that as well just to show maybe my coach has a method to the madness, or at least someone else thinks it makes sense.  Edit - I looked at the pro cycle again and he doesn't actually say take the d-bol and winny at the same time, he does d-bol then switches to winny. My bad.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 9, 2020)

Looking good bro!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 10, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> The latest.  Feeling good, left shoulder is still a little beat up but I've been training around it.  Wednesday was chest day, just average workout.  Thursday was an off day, worked 12 plus hours so didn't even get my cardio in.  Literally came home from work and went straight to bed. Friday night I had a pretty decent back workout, always feel better after a rest day and got a lot of sleep.  Saturday the wife worked out with me and we killed arms.  Then I came home and split wood for an hour with a maul for my cardio. Sat in the hot tub for 20 minutes, that always seems to help. Saturday night is normally my cheat meal but I wasn't craving anything so skipped it this week.  I usually have a halo top ice cream, its still in the freezer, we'll see how long it last.  Got to bed early and got a good 10 hours of sleep.  Felt great for leg day today, didn't even use a preworkout.  Had a killer leg day!  Legs were quivering when I got home.  Going to take a nap.  Feeling pretty good about my abs coming in so took a couple pics.  Also had several people ask about the winny/d-bol combo.  Came across an article on T-nation this morning where an unnamed pro posted his cycle (I know I'm not a pro) so I took a screen shot of that as well just to show maybe my coach has a method to the madness, or at least someone else thinks it makes sense.  Edit - I looked at the pro cycle again and he doesn't actually say take the d-bol and winny at the same time, he does d-bol then switches to winny. My bad.
> View attachment 9160
> View attachment 9161
> View attachment 9162



Your abs are looking better and flatter. Bundy is the abs man around here, he can help give you some pointers if you're going for that "razor sharp" look.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 13, 2020)

I took Mon and Tue off. Monday was scheduled and Tue was a work event. Tonight was chest day. The wife went w me and she was in a mood so it was a shitty session. For some reason she acted like she forgot everything she knew, then got pissy when I would say something. I don't know... I was rested and ready to hit it hard. It sucks because chest is definitely lagging. Tomorrow is back day and I'll be on my own so hopefully it's a better session. Can't all be great I guess...


----------



## The Tater (Feb 13, 2020)

Hang in there brother. Not every session is a killer, just keep working your program and be consistent. Control the variables that you can control.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 13, 2020)

The Tater said:


> Hang in there brother. Not every session is a killer, just keep working your program and be consistent. Control the variables that you can control.



ditto. Hang in there dude!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 13, 2020)

Also TB - I just saw your photos. Your Jan 2020 photo is killer. You’re making great progress and I see some nice development in your chest for sure.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 16, 2020)

Thursday was back day. It was a decent workout. Friday was just cardio. Saturday I had a good arm day. The wife was with me again, whatever was bugging her the other day passed, she was into it. This morning was leg day. This was one of those workouts you live for. I was in the zone, hammered my quads. I hit hams too but I beat the hell out of my quads. I came home, ate, and fell asleep on the couch. I was beat! Wish every workout was like this.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Thursday was back day. It was a decent workout. Friday was just cardio. Saturday I had a good arm day. The wife was with me again, whatever was bugging her the other day passed, she was into it. This morning was leg day. This was one of those workouts you live for. I was in the zone, hammered my quads. I hit hams too but I beat the hell out of my quads. I came home, ate, and fell asleep on the couch. I was beat! Wish every workout was like this.
> View attachment 9223



theyre filling out quite nicely dude. Keep pounding.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 16, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Thursday was back day. It was a decent workout. Friday was just cardio. Saturday I had a good arm day. The wife was with me again, whatever was bugging her the other day passed, she was into it. This morning was leg day. This was one of those workouts you live for. I was in the zone, hammered my quads. I hit hams too but I beat the hell out of my quads. I came home, ate, and fell asleep on the couch. I was beat! Wish every workout was like this.
> View attachment 9223



Looking good! I love those kinds of days at the gym too.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 17, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> So here goes nothing.  I've been training consistently since Thanksgiving 2018.  I originally got into lifting about 10-12 years ago, I got sick, lost all my gains, got discouraged and quit.  Then I had a kid, got married, and just never made time for lifting.  I would go back to the gym for 2-3 months at time but my heart wasn't in it and I didn't stick with it.  In the summer of 2018 I took a new job that moved me from a construction site into an office.  I knew I had to get back in the gym or I would get even more skinny fat. Since about October 2019 my wife has taken an interest in training and goes with me when our schedules allow.  I honestly thought it would be horrible but she pushes herself extremely hard and it has actually helped, plus she feels better about herself which helps in other areas.  I have been hanging out on this board since April of 2019 I believe.  Everyone has been super supportive and Grizz suggested I start a log. I was reluctant but I read Tater's entire log and was super impressed and said what the hell.  I plan to kind of model mine off of his.  So about me,  I'm 42, 6'1" about 215lbs, been on TRT for close to 2 years, I did a push pull legs routine up until a few weeks ago.  About 3 weeks ago I hired an online coach.  I was basically trying to build and cut at the same time and doing a shitty job of both.  When my coach asked my goals I told him I want to be at 12% BF by summer while maintaining as much muscle as I can.  I was 18% when I had a dexa done in Sep of 19. He put me on a 4 meal a day diet and set up my training routine (I will post more about the diet and training plan in future post) back to what I call a bro split but with higher reps than I have done in the past. Two days on one day off.  He also added 30 minutes of cardio everyday, I was definitely slacking on that before. In addition to managing my routine and diet he is also advising me on my "supplementation".  Currently taking 500mg test, 400mg mast per week and 25mg of d-bol and 25mg of winny everyday and .5mg armidex twice a week.  I'm about 2 weeks into this run. Planning on 12 weeks but we'll see what the bloodwork looks like, I may extend if everything looks good. I have messed around with AAS in the past but definitely not an expert.  The pics I posted are from Feb 2019, June 2019, Aug 2019, and Jan 2020.  Thanks for taking the time to read.



D-bol & winny together?
Why?
Other than that your transformation, looks like it's going well! Good luck


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 17, 2020)

Coming together boss. Keep killing it!!! That’s awesome your wife is going. :32 (1):


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorry I fell off the map.  When COVID hit we pretty much shut the office down so I wasn't in front of my computer everyday, if I was, it was come in do what I had to and leave. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy. I've still been training, even when the gyms shut down I got my basement set up to where I could do most of what I need to.  Things are actually going pretty well considering the world is basically burning down around us.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Aug 31, 2020)

Pic I took this morning. (Ignore the dirty mirror.) I leaned out over the summer. Debating on where to go now, obviously I want to get bigger, but not sure how much fat I'm willing to put on to do it.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Aug 31, 2020)

If anyone has the magic formula to grow my chest please share. This was 8/29.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

Looking great man! Your transformation from the first pic you posted is awesome.


----------



## Jin (Aug 31, 2020)

Fantastic work!!!!!


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 31, 2020)

Looking good! Nice game face too ;^ )


----------



## Trump (Aug 31, 2020)

You look great dude, that last face looks like you just ate too many ecstasy


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Aug 31, 2020)

Trump said:


> You look great dude, that last face looks like you just ate too many ecstasy



Haha.  My arms were so sore when I got back home it hurt to flex.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 2, 2020)

Brutal leg day last night. Warmed up with leg extensions and ham curls, then Squats, hack squats, leg press, pendulum squats, and then more leg extensions.  Pretty sure that is the most I have ever punished my legs, I'm determined to make the bastards grow.  I am not a sweater, even during cardio I don't sweat much, I was soaked when I left.  Got home had a shake and went straight to the hot tub.  Not too horrible today. I went in early this morning to do cardio and abs and didn't feel too bad just walking on the treadmill.  It probably wasn't even really cardio, just wanted to get the blood moving.


----------



## Tatlifter (Sep 2, 2020)

Looking good man! 

Reminds me I need to update my past present pics


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 3, 2020)

Last night was chest and tris, and according to how I feel this morning, a lot of shoulders too. It was a good training session. Warmed up w machine flies. My everyday gym only has up to 100lb dumbbells and I've got to where I can do a couple sets of 8-10 reps with them on incline bench which was a goal for a long time. I had some college kid walk into "my space" on my second heavy set around rep 4, that was a mental mind f*ck trying to keep going after that. Then did 3 sets of dumbbell fly/presses.  Hammer strength bench, love the way the handles come together on this, I can get a great contraction.  Finished chest w cable flies, 2 sets high, 2 sets low, 2 sets in the middle. Did a ridiculous amount of cable extensions, high volume, low weight. Moved on to close grip bench, then standing barbell overhead tri extensions. Came home, had my shake, hit the hot tub, ate my chicken and rice, then bed. Just an observation but it seems like there has been an influx of attractive women at my gym lately, it helps the one more set mentality. This morning was 20 minutes walking on the treadmill and calves.  Other than that today is a rest/recovery day. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 3, 2020)

Hot girls at the gym motivate me more too hahahaa. I like the cable flies too.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 3, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> I had some college kid walk into "my space" on my second heavy set around rep 4, that was a mental mind f*ck trying to keep going after that.



My gym has become over run with college kids lately too in there nut hugger short and sebagos with stringers. Fukking brats


----------



## PZT (Sep 3, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> My gym has become over run with college kids lately too in there nut hugger short and sebagos with stringers. Fukking brats



Show them your balls!!!!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 3, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> My gym has become over run with college kids lately too in there nut hugger short and sebagos with stringers. Fukking brats



I had to google Sebagos.  We just called them boat shoes.  What is up with people wearing them to the gym??? Weird.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 3, 2020)

Just swap the button down for a stringer and this is them


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 5, 2020)

Thursday was a rest day other than a little cardio in the morning.  Today I did my morning cardio before work. Took off a half day so got in the gym early.  Good back and bi day. Rack pulled 425 from the lowest pin, pretty sure that is a PR for me. Filmed it w my phone, form was definitely iffy so have to work on that. Backed off the weight and got some good reps in.  Pullups, lots of rows, seated cable, high hammer strength, low hammer strength, and then smith machine shrugs, low weight high volume.  EZ curls, hammer curls, cable curls. I was a sweaty mess but felt really good.  I hope everyone has a safe and fun Labor Day weekend.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 6, 2020)

Good work brother.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 8, 2020)

Saturday was shoulder day.  Had a buddy go w me. We hit it hard, having a partner always seems to help, although my friends are pretty unreliable when it comes to actually showing up everyday.  Sunday was a rest day, worked on the house, got some firewood, etc. Monday was leg day.  I definitely have chicken legs but I am determined to get them to grow. I punished them again. High volume low weight day. Warmed up w light leg ext and ham curls. Then 5x15 squats, 6-7x20 leg presses, 4x12 dumbbell stiff leg deadlift, 4x20 leg curls, 4x20 leg extensions.  Kicked my ass, went home had a shake, and took a nap.  Not as sore today as I thought I would be so that's good.  This morning was cardio and abs.  Tonight is chest.  Hope everyone had a great holiday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 8, 2020)

Legs look good man, don't knock 'em!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 9, 2020)

Last night was chest and tris. Did a couple warm up sets on the plate loaded press and then on to dumbbell bench.  Tweaked something in my shoulder on my first heavy set but nothing serious and was able to push through and have a really good workout. Next was hammer strength bench.  I like to sit at an angle and do each side individually, really helps me w the mind muscle connection. From there it was pec deck, and then incline hammer strength presses. Finished chest w cable flies, 2 high, 2 mid, 2 low.  For tris we did skull crushers super set w close grip bench. The gym was busy so we jumped on an overhead tri extension machine I don't think I've ever used.  I actually really liked it. We burned out on the cable machine w a mix of tri extensions, one arm and two arm, and pushdowns.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 11, 2020)

Wednesday was a rest day.  Got a massage after work, that always kicks my ass. Went home ate and went to bed.  Thursday was back and bis. Small tweak in my left hamstring so no heavy rack pulls or deadlifts.  4 sets of pullups, Cable pulldowns, chest supported rows, machine pullovers, smith machine shrugs.  Barbell curls, preacher curls, cable curls w the rope, dumbbell hammer curls, then one more set of cable curls with a bar.  I saw something pretty impressive while I was there.  Really pretty girl on the leg press with 4 plates on each side and she got stuck, a couple guys ran over to help but by then it was all the way down and she was wiggling out.  They help her push it back up. She throws on another 25 on each side and went for another set.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 11, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> ...  I saw something pretty impressive while I was there.  Really pretty girl on the leg press with 4 plates on each side and she got stuck, a couple guys ran over to help but by then it was all the way down and she was wiggling out.  They help her push it back up. She throws on another 25 on each side and went for another set.



Hahah badass. Sounds like a good workout man.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 14, 2020)

Friday was shoulder day. I've been on a run of great workouts.  Totally off everything but my TRT dose and feel really good in general. Pretty standard shoulder workout, dont remember exactly what I did but lots of lateral raises and presses.  I did get a set of 8 shoulder presses with the 85 pound dumbbells which is really good for me.  There was a couple high school kids in there lifting (good kids) so I asked them to hand me the weights up high so I didn't have to flip them.  The one poor kid couldn't get it high enough, he went and got his older brother.  It was pretty funny.  Saturday was supposed to be a rest day but a guy I know was having an open gym/ gym party/ lifting push pull meet/ strongman demonstration so me and buddy went up there and did cardio, abs, calves, and just kind of messed around.  Never been to a gym w a DJ but it was fun.  Sunday didn't feel 100% and of course it was leg day.  Ended up having a good training session, my left hamstring is still not 100% but I wrapped it and it was good enough.  Warmed up w extensions and curls, then a ton of hack squats, pyramid up and down, pendulum squats, abductors and adductors, curls, and extensions.  Then I went to 5 guys and did that Regan Grimes cheat meal.  It was awesome!  Then I went home and slept for an hour.  This morning was just cardio.  I'll be back for chest and tris tonight. I hate when chest falls on Monday but oh well.  Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 15, 2020)

Last night was chest and a little tricep work. Nothing extraordinary. The gym was busy as usual for a Monday. Started on hammer strength bench, dumbbell flies superset w dumbbells together press, incline hammer strength, pec deck, machine dips, and then cable flies. Triceps felt like they were already pumped pretty good so did a couple sets of skullcrushers, and some tri extensions. Looking for opinions here: my calves refuse to grow. Been going in the morning and doing my cardio and then either calves or abs. Typically for calves I do about 8 sets in the 16-20 range. Talking to a PT buddy he says try 4 sets heavy AF in the 5-7. He said give that 8 weeks and see what happens. Not really conventional wisdom but what I'm doing isn't working. Thoughts?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 15, 2020)

A few times a week maybe try adding in a few minutes of jump rope. Mine are not big, but they are as strong as anybody that goes to my gym and I think the jump rope is a big reason why.

Your buddy's advice sounds better for size though.

Triceps are looking pumped dude.


----------



## CJ (Sep 15, 2020)

Maybe try upping the frequency you train calfs. You could do a few sets to start every workout, give them full attention. 

Get a full stretch and full contraction, with a pause at each. The Achille's stores a lot of elastic energy, but you want the muscles to do the work. We get thousands of reps everyday in the middle of the ROM by walking, but we're almost never fully stretched or fully contracted.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 15, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Saturday was shoulder day.  Had a buddy go w me. We hit it hard, having a partner always seems to help, although my friends are pretty unreliable when it comes to actually showing up everyday.  Sunday was a rest day, worked on the house, got some firewood, etc. Monday was leg day.  I definitely have chicken legs but I am determined to get them to grow. I punished them again. High volume low weight day. Warmed up w light leg ext and ham curls. Then 5x15 squats, 6-7x20 leg presses, 4x12 dumbbell stiff leg deadlift, 4x20 leg curls, 4x20 leg extensions.  Kicked my ass, went home had a shake, and took a nap.  Not as sore today as I thought I would be so that's good.  This morning was cardio and abs.  Tonight is chest.  Hope everyone had a great holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have quite some decent size and shape there for a type of hardgainer. Were you ever skinny fat or strictly ectomorph?


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 15, 2020)

Always been fairly skinny. I was 6'1" 140lbs when I graduated high school.  Even before I started training I didn't really have a gut. The only time I carried much fat was last winter when I purposely went crazy bulking, I got up to about 220-225 and looked a little rough but it fell off as soon as I started eating right again.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 15, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Always been fairly skinny. I was 6'1" 140lbs when I graduated high school.  Even before I started training I didn't really have a gut. The only time I carried much fat was last winter when I purposely went crazy bulking, I got up to about 220-225 and looked a little rough but it fell off as soon as I started eating right again.



Dude those are my exact height and weight stats when I graduated high school too! You're giving me hope. How much do you weigh now?


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 16, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude those are my exact height and weight stats when I graduated high school too! You're giving me hope. How much do you weigh now?



Right around 210


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2020)

That's awesome. I'm having a tough time staying above 200 right now. Just upped my calorie intake again.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 17, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Always been fairly skinny. I was 6'1" 140lbs when I graduated high school.  Even before I started training I didn't really have a gut. The only time I carried much fat was last winter when I purposely went crazy bulking, I got up to about 220-225 and looked a little rough but it fell off as soon as I started eating right again.



The dude in your avi doesn't look like a guy that was 140 at 18.  Your hard work shows.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 17, 2020)

Tuesday was a rest/recovery day. Wednesday was back and bis. It was just ok, I was in a meeting most of the day and missed a meal and a half. Started off w rack pulls, pullups, lat pull downs, chest supported rows, shrugs, ez curls, dumbbell curls, cable curls. Realized as I was driving home I forgot to put my belt on for the rack pulls...

This was my heaviest rack pull, curious to drop the bars a slot and see how it feels.
https://www.instagram.com/p/CFN7UnFD2Hh/?igshid=3mta68mn3zgy


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2020)

Looking good man! I've never done rack pullls. Need to try it some time.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey guys.  Thursday I ended up working until 7pm, didn't make it to the gym. Friday was a great shoulder session. Having 2 off days in 4 it seemed like I had unlimited energy. I was actually having fun and BSing w people which I hardly ever do.  Kind of made friends w a guy who is 56 and still competing.  Saturday I ended up working and didn't feel good, came home and went to bed after work.  Sunday I was in a funk from dealing w some family drama so I had it in my head I was going to take it out on my legs.  As I was getting ready to leave my wife decided she wanted to go with me.  I've asked her several times but she prefers lifting in the basement. She picked a hell of a day to go but she hung with me.  Started w leg extensions to warm up. Squats, pyramid up and down, I got up to 275 for 8 which is heavy for me, leg press, pyramid up and down, pendulum squats, did about 4 sets but I was honestly fried at this point, I'm not a sweater but my shirt was soaked. Moved on to single leg curls, and then finished with leg extensions where I unleased the rest of my frustration.  Did a few sets then burned out w a crazy drop set at the end, to the point I couldn't do partials w 20lbs and people were starting to look at me.  I also found a store close to my office that sells freshly prepared bodybuilder type meals you can heat up at home.  I bought a few different ones and so far they have all been awesome.  Too expensive to do all the time but I will definitely keep a couple in the fridge for when I need one more meal and don't feel like cooking.  I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Did a few sets then burned out w a crazy drop set at the end, to the point I couldn't do partials w 20lbs and people were starting to look at me.



Hahaha new workout goal for me!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hahaha new workout goal for me!



paying for it today...


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 22, 2020)

Last night was chest and tris. Pretty good workout. Nothing crazy. Machine flies, dumbbell inclines, hammer strength press, cable crossovers, then a couple sets of hammer strength inclines, cable tri ext, skullcrushers, machine tri ext, single hand cable ext. Also got a notification that I am Bear Grips "athlete of the week". Not a big deal, but kind of cool. They occasionally send me some free stuff, I get a discount, and have a discount code for friends if I use their stuff on IG.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 23, 2020)

Who changed the title of my thread??? HAHA funny stuff.


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Who changed the title of my thread??? HAHA funny stuff.



20 bucks on Jin lol


----------



## Jin (Sep 23, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Who changed the title of my thread??? HAHA funny stuff.



you earned a better title!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> you earned a better title!



I don't think that's the case but thanks.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 24, 2020)

Monday was chest day, it was just alright, I think my body was still tired from my crazy leg day on Sunday.  Tuesday I ended up working til 7:30pm and didn't make it to the gym but I was due for a rest day anyways.  Last night was back and bis. It was great. Normally I train w a goal insight, last night I was actually enjoying being there, hope that makes sense. Warmed up w some reverse flies, then wide grip lat pulldowns, rack pulls, chest supported rows, seated cable rows, incline dumbbell rows (been wanting to try these for a while, they work, make you feel weak), normal dumbbell rows, preacher curls, variety of dumbbell curls, cable curls.  In retrospect I probably did too much but I knew I would be working late tonight so I will have an extra rest day in there plus like I said I was having fun.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 27, 2020)

Thursday I ended up working until 8:30 no gym. Friday I got out of work early and hit chest and tris. Mediocre workout. Had some 16 year old kid ask what he had to do to get as big as me so that felt really good. Seems like a good kid who really wants to learn from the couple times I've talked to him.  He shows up even when his buddies don't. Sat I ended up working and then working on my house. Getting a refi and got to get some stuff tied up for the appraisal.  Today was legs. It kicked my ass! Warmed up with light leg ext and ham curls. I tried something I saw on a John Meadows video.  Basically work up on hack squat and leg press until you can't do 10 reps with the weight. Then do 25 reps.  Example: Do 8 reps, jump up shake your legs, do 6 reps, jump up shake your legs, do 5 reps... until you get to 25.  Moved on to stiff leg deads, and finished w heavy leg curls, and leg extensions to failure. Came home had a shake, took a shower, fell asleep for an hour.  These bastards will grow one way or another.  Got on to do some research tonight so figured I'd post now instead of in the morning.  I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 30, 2020)

Monday was back and bis, lots of rows, last night should have been a rest day but I know I won't be able to go Thursday night so I opted to go in and get 2 nights off.  Starting a 12 week bulk Friday. Got my new program last night.  Basically only has me in the gym 3 nights a week.  Day 1 will be chest, shoulders, triceps.  Day 2 is back, and biceps.  Day 3 Legs.  So essentially a push pull legs with a day off in between each.  The interesting part is the rep structure.  Basically one warm up set, fairly light and easy, then first set reach positive failure between 6-8 reps, reduce weight and do one more set aiming for failure at 20 reps.  This will be new to me and I'm interested to see how my body reacts.  Also switching the diet up and adding some fat and a few calories, and a new supplement protocol. One other note I talked to my old training partner from back in the day, the best training partner I've had, and it sounds like he is on board to train with me the next 3 months.  The guy is crazy smart, has his PT credentials and a degree in sports physiology.  He used to love when he could push me hard enough to make me puke so I'm looking forward to that.  I might as well let the cat out of the bag, you guys know everything else about me.  I am considering doing a show in May.  I will run this program/cycle through the end of the year (barring any issues) and reevaluate where I'm at but the plan is to put on some size the next few months and see if it is even feasible. I've looked at the pics from last year's event, if I don't feel like I can finish in the top half I'm not interested. Feel free to hit me with the men's physique jokes at any time.  I know board shorts are not real bodybuilding.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 30, 2020)

That sounds good man, looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 4, 2020)

Best wishes on your training and food luck with the show!


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2020)

Awesome man!!!

And do the freakin show!!! :32 (3):


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 5, 2020)

Good morning.  Sunday was legs.  Leg Curls, Leg Extensions, Leg Press, Hack Squats, Stiff leg deads. (I didn't forget about my calves. I do them every other day with my morning cardio.) Warm up set or two. First working was set I was aiming to fail at 8, reduce weight and aim to fail around 20 reps.  I bought some monster pump from amino asylum kind of on a whim. Did .25ml in each leg before I went.  Can't say I really noticed a big difference.  Weighed this morning still holding at 210, hoping that number starts to go up. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 5, 2020)

Nice work!!! Monster pump? What is it?


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 7, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Nice work!!! Monster pump? What is it?


L-Arginine
L-Ornithine
L-Citruline
L-Lysine
L-Glycine


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 7, 2020)

Tuesday was chest, shoulders, and tris. Again warm up set(s) then aim to fail around 8, reduce weight, aim to fail around 20.  Dumbbell Incline Bench, Hammer Strength Bench, Dumbbell Fly/Press.  Side Laterals, Delt Destroyers ( he has me doing crazy reps on these 60, 30, 15) by the end I've dropped the weights and it hurts just to lift my arms, Standing Barbell Press.  Tricep Pushdowns, Skull crushers, Overhead Tricep Extensions.  My schedule was messed up yesterday.  Had an 8am zoom, ran to the gym and hustled through to make it to a golf tournament.  Used the monster pump again, it may be placebo or the short rest periods but felt like I got a really good chest pump, not convinced I would buy it again but we'll see.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 7, 2020)

You've made some killer progressing over the past 18 months ... I think many of us hit a snag with Covid ... basically derailed me for 4 months .. but the truth is I was derailed long before that ... and just now waking up to that fact ... please continue your log and updates ... even for people who don't post much is does show that results are possible and helps with belief which at the end of the day is the most critical part ...


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 8, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> You've made some killer progressing over the past 18 months ... I think many of us hit a snag with Covid ... basically derailed me for 4 months .. but the truth is I was derailed long before that ... and just now waking up to that fact ... please continue your log and updates ... even for people who don't post much is does show that results are possible and helps with belief which at the end of the day is the most critical part ...



Thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate it. I was telling my wife the other day how awesome everyone on this board is. I think sometimes the public perception is we're a bunch of roid raging idiots too dumb to do anything but lift heavy weights and we're all self centered ego maniacs.  95% of my friends and family don't understand why we do anything of this, the diet, the training, not getting drunk every weekend, etc.  It's nice to have people who try to encourage and support my goals instead of constantly telling me I'm crazy for living this way.  Also I was very fortunate during Covid that I stayed healthy and I have a decent gym at home where I could keep training and my wife and I both stayed employed so buying food and supps wasn't an issue.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 9, 2020)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate it. I was telling my wife the other day how awesome everyone on this board is. I think sometimes the public perception is we're a bunch of roid raging idiots too dumb to do anything but lift heavy weights and we're all self centered ego maniacs.  95% of my friends and family don't understand why we do anything of this, the diet, the training, not getting drunk every weekend, etc.  It's nice to have people who try to encourage and support my goals instead of constantly telling me I'm crazy for living this way.




You really said something right there, bro.  I had a lot of "friends" that I've seen fade out in the last year.  The Underground is a great place to be.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 13, 2020)

Been a little while since I posted but things are going farily well.  It's odd to be training every other day. I miss the routine of knowing what I was going to be doing every evening.  Also the resting, which is what I'm supposed to be doing on off days is tougher than I thought, seems like I always end up working on something.  Weight is still stuck at 210 but that's my fault. I missed a couple meals over the weekend and burned way more calories than I should have working around the house. On a positive note I "rescued" some guy who got stuck in the belt squat last night.  Somehow he got down and couldn't get back up to get the safety to catch so I had to run over and help.  It was an odd night in there in general, lots of new faces, and people doing weird stuff.  Two overweight women were doing some sort of messed up hip thrust in the squat rack, that was probably the most annoying but everyone is new at some point I guess.  Hope everyone is doing well, have a good rest of your week.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 13, 2020)

You can just call it recovery and active cardio. Slip the two overweight women my phone number and I will keep them busy for ya!! :32 (18):


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 16, 2020)

First off let's get this out of the way: I'm a moron.  Didn't check to make sure my Luer lock was tight this morning and shot a mil of test all over my ass. Glad I got that out of the way. Wednesday night was a rough night.  Didn't feel good but went anyways.  No strength, no energy, struggled through back, quit before I got to bis.  Just didn't have it in me.  Went home and went to bed.  Was in bed by 7:30 last night and got a good 10 hours sleep so hoping tonight is better.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2020)

all FD will read there is ‘Shot all over my ass’



Tinbeater36 said:


> First off let's get this out of the way: I'm a moron.  Didn't check to make sure my Luer lock was tight this morning and shot a mil of test all over my ass. Glad I got that out of the way. Wednesday night was a rough night.  Didn't feel good but went anyways.  No strength, no energy, struggled through back, quit before I got to bis.  Just didn't have it in me.  Went home and went to bed.  Was in bed by 7:30 last night and got a good 10 hours sleep so hoping tonight is better.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 17, 2020)

There are less expensive ways of giving yourself an enema! 

Hang in there man.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey Guys.  Still not feeling 100%.  Skipped Friday night, went in Saturday.  I was determined to get at least get a little pump. Did a light chest and tri workout.  Going to go in tonight and push a little harder.  Still only feeling 75-80%.  Got tested for the Rona and came back negative so no issue there.  Had bloods a few weeks ago and nothing there so guessing I just have some sort of bug. Been a little tough to get all the food in but doing the best I can.  Weight is still right at 210.  Determined to up the calories even if means more shakes through the day until I get back to 100%.  Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2020)

Bummer man, hate feeling like that.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2020)

get well soon


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 20, 2020)

Monday night was much better, still not 100% and didn't have a leg day in me, but had a decent back and bi workout. I'm at a good 80%, rest day today, and I'm hoping tomorrow I'm back to 100% and ready to crush legs.  Food is going down easier and don't feel like I'm going to fall asleep at my desk so much improved.  Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry I kind of fell off the map for a while. Honestly just got in kind of a weird spot and didn't feel like posting. Everything is still going pretty well, didn't put on the size I wanted to by the end of the year so the show is off the table at least for a while.  Just wanted to drop by, say hi, let everyone know I'm still alive, and wish everyone a happy and healthy 2021.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

Good to see you back dude.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm still alive, just lurking, but this is too cool not to share. Got to meet Big Ramy last night.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2021)

That's awesome man!

Yeah I've been seeing you on IG still, you're looking good, training hard. Keep it up bro!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 24, 2021)

*Bringing back the Zubaz.*


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 25, 2021)

Tinbeater36 said:


> View attachment 14653
> *Bringing back the Zubaz.*


Nice. I had a blue and white pair.

Your gym looks legit.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Nice. I had a blue and white pair.
> 
> Your gym looks legit.


I have those ones too. My wife hates all of them. Yeah the gym is nice for a corporate type place. The guy who manages it is a competitive bodybuilder so that helps. Cheap too, $24/month and that includes tanning and massage bed. Plus it's 2 minutes from my house. I have another membership at a hard-core gym but it's 20 minutes away. It's cooler but not as convenient.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 25, 2021)

Tinbeater36 said:


> View attachment 14653
> *Bringing back the Zubaz.*


ha ha......I had quite a few pair of those back in the day. Always wondered why they weren't still popular. Guess they are...I'm all in!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Nov 2, 2021)

Weird experience last night.  Hoping someone has some experience or ideas. One of those nights when you know its going to be a struggle but you push through.  It was leg day. I hit all my weights and reps but not in the programmed time.  I had to take longer rest periods or it wasn't happening.  Felt light headed / kind of woozy on the drive home and thirsty as hell, and felt like I couldn't fully catch my breath.  Left the gym about 7:30, went to sleep around 11 and never did feel like I could fully catch my breath or drink enough water to that point. I drank a lot of water during the day is it possible I was still dehydrated?  Sleep sucked, partly because I was up every hour and a half to pee from all the water.  I've been hitting it pretty hard for 3 years now and never felt like this. Feel fine today other than a little tired from lack of good sleep.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 2, 2021)

Do you know how your vital signs were, like blood pressure pulse rate, O2? Do you take your blood pressure regularly?


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Nov 2, 2021)

I didn't think to take them at the time. I check my BP a couple times a week. High 120s / over high 70s typically.  Never any real issues.  Pulse rate I halfway monitor w Samsung watch.  This same workout last week I got it up to 153 but I was sticking to my 2 minute rest periods.  This week I took longer breaks so I don't think it ever got that elevated but no I never checked to answer your question.  In retrospect I should have.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 2, 2021)

It coulda just been a one-off thing, sounds weird though. Haven't heard of anything like that before. That light headedness for me is when my blood pressure is low. I had shortness of breath when I was in heart failure pretty bad, but that was more frequent, not episodic.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 9, 2021)

Not my progress obviously but figured I'd brag on Mrs Tinbeater a little. She's been killing it. She signed up w my coach and it's been great. Me trying to help her was not working at all and usually just ended up w us arguing.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 9, 2021)

Damn dude, she looks great!


----------



## TODAY (Dec 9, 2021)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Weird experience last night.  Hoping someone has some experience or ideas. One of those nights when you know its going to be a struggle but you push through.  It was leg day. I hit all my weights and reps but not in the programmed time.  I had to take longer rest periods or it wasn't happening.  Felt light headed / kind of woozy on the drive home and thirsty as hell, and felt like I couldn't fully catch my breath.  Left the gym about 7:30, went to sleep around 11 and never did feel like I could fully catch my breath or drink enough water to that point. I drank a lot of water during the day is it possible I was still dehydrated?  Sleep sucked, partly because I was up every hour and a half to pee from all the water.  I've been hitting it pretty hard for 3 years now and never felt like this. Feel fine today other than a little tired from lack of good sleep.


This sounds like it could've been a blood sugar issue. Have you had your fasted blood glucose levels checked recently? How about A1c?


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 9, 2021)

TODAY said:


> This sounds like it could've been a blood sugar issue. Have you had your fasted blood glucose levels checked recently? How about A1c?


I check my blood sugar occasionally, although not as often as I probably should. Yeah I get bloods every 3 months never any issues on A1C.  Hasn't happened since either.  I'm thinking I just got run down and over exerted myself.  I'm pretty old. Haha


----------



## HighHeater (Dec 9, 2021)

Tinbeater36 said:


> I check my blood sugar occasionally, although not as often as I probably should. Yeah I get bloods every 3 months never any issues on A1C.  Hasn't happened since either.  I'm thinking I just got run down and over exerted myself.  I'm pretty old. Haha


Didn’t read the whole thread, I apologize but progress from the photos is great man. Keep it up. Mrs is killing it too, props to her 


You mentioned 3mo blood test and A1C. Are you T1 or T2 diabetic by chance?

From the post, it sounds more over exerted more than likely. The woozy feeling maybe sugar but quick sugar spike wil tell ya. If food didn’t help, I’d imagine it was more of just one of them days from going hard for a long time.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 9, 2021)

HighHeater said:


> Didn’t read the whole thread, I apologize but progress from the photos is great man. Keep it up. Mrs is killing it too, props to her
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3mo blood test and A1C. Are you T1 or T2 diabetic by chance?
> ...


No need to apologize, I'm horrible about updating. Thanks for the kind words.  No diabetes, I tend to agree with the over exertion considering it hasn't happened again.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 14, 2021)

Ordered this from Jay Cutler's website. Thought I'd just get an autograph but he went through the trouble of personalizing it.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 14, 2022)

Still hanging around, sorry haven't posted much. Decided to do a current before and after. The blue shirt pic is summer 2018, the shirtless pic was Friday night. Not where I want to be but better than I was.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 14, 2022)

Amazing transformation, brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 14, 2022)

Yep, great job!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 23, 2022)

Just swinging by to tell on myself.  I had some issues and couldn't squat for a while.  Still not supposed to according to doctor but me and my coach decided to put them in last on leg day when legs are already fatigued so less weight is needed.  Monday night I was on my first set of 15 reps @185lbs. Got to rep 15 and I was not coming back up, no spotter, to make it worse beautiful girl 10 feet in front of me, and I went down, bar went down, total fail.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 23, 2022)

Tinbeater36 said:


> Just swinging by to tell on myself.  I had some issues and couldn't squat for a while.  Still not supposed to according to doctor but me and my coach decided to put them in last on leg day when legs are already fatigued so less weight is needed.  Monday night I was on my first set of 15 reps @185lbs. Got to rep 15 and I was not coming back up, no spotter, to make it worse beautiful girl 10 feet in front of me, and I went down, bar went down, total fail.


Oh no, sorry to hear man!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 23, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear man!


I appreciate it man, but my own dumbass fault.  Thought I had one more in the tank and apparently I didn't. Hahaha


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 23, 2022)

That's an amazing transformation. Keep up the hard work. It's fucking paying off.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 24, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear man!


Yea that's rough.  Sorry bro


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 24, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Yea that's rough.  Sorry bro


All good. Thanks though. The only thing I hurt was my ego. Hahaha


----------



## Tinbeater36 (May 20, 2022)

So Mrs Tinbeater has passed me up in the fitness arena. Anyways she started an Instagram "fitness" page. If it makes her feel good about herself that means life is better for me. If you're so inclined give her a follow @amy.fitstl Thanks guys.


----------



## PZT (May 20, 2022)

Lucky man


----------



## Tinbeater36 (May 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> Lucky man


Thanks man.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 16, 2022)

Haven't posted in forever. I got skinny.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 16, 2022)

Try this again. Pic didn't post first time.


----------

